# Delacroix 10/11 - 10/13



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

We did a weekend trip over to the marsh now that we all had some spare time... we focused on redfish, with hopes of getting some sunshine to sight fish. 

We got to Sweetwater around 7am after leaving Pensacola at 3am... boat in the water and off we went. We headed towards some places we fished last October and picked away at a few fish on popping corks/gulp shrimp until about 11am when the bottom dropped out... we power poled down and did our best to stay dry (unsuccessfully)... the rain finally broke and the sun came out, just as we made our way through an area that had several fish. We sight fished several reds until 5pm and headed back to the ramp. We caught 35 reds Friday
Saturday morning, up at 5am and getting breakfast going... we walk outside and the temp is in the 60s, and northwest wind about 25mph... we took our time eating and eventually had the boat in the water around 7:30... it started off slow again, but we think that had to do a lot with the moon, because just like Friday, at around lunch time they bit really well. We stopped fishing around 5pm and had caught 33 reds on Saturday.

Sunday morning, we did the same as Saturday, up, breakfast, launch the boat. The temp was up a bit but the wind had backed off. We made a long run down south to fish a new area, and found a few fish, but nothing crazy. Knowing we could only fish til 12, we threw a dart at the map, and lucked out. For the next 2 hours we worked them pretty hard and ended up catching 36 redfish by noon, as well as a trout, sheepshead and bass.

Everything was caught on artificial. 104 redfish in 2.5 days of fishing.

Enjoy the pics.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Wow, some really good looking pics. Good job. Like the golden reds.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Sounds like y'all had a great trip. Some of those reds look like goldfish.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Nice fish, great pics, looks like you guys had a good trip.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Purty reds. Nice work


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Great report John! Thanks for sharing1


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Great report and perfect timing, I am heading down myself in a few days. Will report back, I too am hoping for 104 reds, wow!


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Impressive John. Nicely done.You know Bob Dylan worked on a fishing boat right outside of Delacroix.


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

Super Report John. You know I love Delacroix!!. Those reds / golden reds are like no other. Great Day is La!! Glad that the winds didn't prevent ya from a day on the H2O.


----------

